# Cat on heat, bizarre behaviour?



## carriehazell (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a female tabby of 2 years old, and she hasn't been neutered.
Whenever she's on heat she meows all day and night, which to be honest is as expected, but if I laugh, whistle or rub my thighs vigorously she'll run over from the other side of room, meowing loudly and very high-pitched, jumps onto my fore-arm (as if mounting it), bites the top of my hand and scratches my fore-arm with her back legs.

I'm not too fussed about it as I find it pretty funny (for now anyway) but I would like to know what inspires her to do so, and if anyone else is having the same issues?!


When I rub my thigh and she runs over, I get the impression that she is jealous of the attention; but this would not explain when I whistle or laugh.
She is a very loved cat so she gets plenty of attention, but she doesn't go outside and has never experienced other cats.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

you do realise that getting a mature female neutered isn't _just_ to stop them getting pregnant??? You're putting her health at risk not having her spayed.


----------



## carriehazell (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't see why, please explain.

Also, that has no reference to what I asked.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

one minute you're telling me off for not answering the question you asked but pointing out a potential life threatening disease you could be unwittingly subjecting your cat to (which I may add, I pointed out in a friendly and polite manner as many people are genuinely unaware that spaying isn't JUST to stop pregnancy), then the next minute you're asking me to elaborate on the health risks you're exposing your cat too.

LOL, that's quite funny.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Pyometra & Endometrial Hyperplasia in Cats

and sorry for not answering your original question and going off topic... I just find possible life-threatening situations a tad more important.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

The best thing to do when your cat is in call is ignore her calls. I would think by encouraging her like that you might be making her call last longer as she might think she is in with a chance of getting a mate.

I also agree with Tje, and believe me she knows her beans


----------



## carriehazell (Jun 6, 2010)

I wasn't telling you off, obviously it's good to know about these things so I'm pleased that you've told me; I was just really hoping you'd know why she is mounting me.

I plan to have her neutered in the future but I haven't been able to afford it at the moment. I read your link and it said it tends to affect middle-aged cats, and mine is only just 2. I've been reading up on neutering and it's safe to do it at any age so I'm not worried about her getting that disease; however thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## carriehazell (Jun 6, 2010)

It's difficult not to encourage it, not because I'm 'fighting temptation' or anything but I think I laugh quite a bit naturally, so its sort of inevitably going to happen.

She doesn't do it just to me, she does it to guests aswell, and I can't try and control they're laughter or whistling :S


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sorry but if you are letting her get as far as mounting you, biting you and scratching you, you ARE encouraging her. If she attempts to do this why not stop her


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

When my cat was a kitten she went into heat before I could neuter her, (had her booked in and then she went into heat so had to wait until after), she was an indoor cat that hadn't really been round many other cats, so I think in a way she was a little confused, she used to hunker down low, stick her backend up and move her tail to the side everytime somebody looked at her and spoke to her, and of course that shrill scream that sounded like somebody was murdering her. Honestly I don't know how you've put up with two years of this behaviour, a few weeks of it was bad enough for me. :scared:

As others have said neutering is really the best thing for her. It would stop her mounting you and put an end to the chances of any accidental litters.
I think charities like cats protection or the blue cross can help with neutering costs is money is an issue, I think you have to be on some sort of benefits, social welfare, oap, etc to get it though im not sure, thats how it is with the dogs trust neutering scheme in ireland anyhow. Worth looking into anyhow.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

carriehazell said:


> I read your link and it said it tends to affect middle-aged cats, and mine is only just 2. I've been reading up on neutering and it's safe to do it at any age so I'm not worried about her getting that disease; however thank you for enlightening me.


While something breast cancer is undoubtedly more common in women over 50, it doesn't mean women under 50 don't get it or that it's less deadly in the under 50s. It also doesn't mean that women under 50 shouldn't be aware of the signs of breast cancer, or ways in which to decrease their risk of contracting it, just because _statistically_ it strikes older women more frequently.

It's the same with pyometra. _Any_ entire female can get pyo. Age just increases the risk. I've known one 18 month old cat and one 2½ year old cat, both with pyo. The 2½ year old survived the surgery, but died soon after. I don't think she ever fully awoke from the anesthetic.

But hey, it's your cat and your risk and your decision to make.

If your reasons for not spaying are purely financial, perhaps if you tell us (roughly) where you live, the chances are high that someone on the forum will know of a free neuter/spay program near you. Or if not free, at least massively discounted.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

carriehazell said:


> It's difficult not to encourage it, not because I'm 'fighting temptation' or anything but I think I laugh quite a bit naturally, so its sort of inevitably going to happen.
> 
> She doesn't do it just to me, she does it to guests aswell, and I can't try and control they're laughter or whistling :S


Surely when you hear that this isnt actually funny, that it could be very psychologically frustrating for the cat, and that the stimulation could be lengthening the time of her heat, that should be stimulation enough for you and your guests to alter your behaviour?

Ive have loads of foster kittens come in and out my home over the years, and I usually encourage the neighbourhood children to come socialize with them, its good for the children and the kittens, but kids being kids, theyll often find some inappropriate behaviour or action amusing. I havent to date had a problem with a single child _after_ explaining why it actually wasnt amusing. I am sure adults can adapt just as easily as children when they realize the possible negative consequences of their actions, people often just dont know. You just have to tell them and Im sure they stop encouraging her.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

blimey just seen this!!!!!


ok with regards to the risk of pyo.

The risk doubles with EVERY subsequent season. The average cat calls every 4 weeks, and approx 10 times a year! The risks you are putting her under are astounding!


Its very rare to find a cat breeder who will let their girl call more than 3 times without mating due to these massive risks. Those that wait longer often put their cats on medication to stop them calling (and there are some risks with using the cat pill too).

Please please please reconsider having your cat speyed. If money is the problem then call the cats protection league and they may be able to help with the costs.

To answer your first question.... have her speyed, the behaviour issues will be resolved. At the moment she is showing normal calling cat behaviour. For a queen in call its any port in a storm. They will present to humans, birds, dogs (literally anything), and any bit of attention or percieved attention is taken as an invitation to mate!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> The risks you are putting her under are astounding!
> 
> Please please please reconsider having your cat speyed. If money is the problem then call the cats protection league and they may be able to help with the costs.


Couldn't agree more!


----------

